# Five passengers in my car



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

This is the third time where five people hop in my car... this is the last time. A bunch of freshman college girls who were complaining throughout the ride for god who knows why. I should of kicked them out since the app has a option to cancel for over capacity. I guess being a nice guy comes back to bite you in the ass! I hope they didn't screw my rating.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

No reason to overload. Five people able to hop in can hop on out just as easy. Overloading is one way to being pulled over on a collage campus. Never worth it.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I hope you had 5 seatbelts.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Way to control your business Nick781 .

Perhaps you should grow a pair and learn to say no.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

1st time was the last time.... But I know it can take some time to get your Driver's Voice on this.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Have the smallest fifth one side on your lap. 

It should go like, " Ok, which one of you are going to sit on my lap?" Who knows, they my cancel right then and there or take you up on it. Call it a company perk. Problem solved.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Have the smallest fifth one side on your lap.
> 
> It should go like, " Ok, which one of you are going to sit on my lap?" Who knows, they my cancel right then and there or take you up on it. Call it a company perk. Problem solved.


And if they say no, you shove them in to the trunk.


----------



## GolferLA (Nov 13, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> This is the third time where five people hop in my car... this is the last time. A bunch of freshman college girls who were complaining throughout the ride for god who knows why. I should of kicked them out since the app has a option to cancel for over capacity. I guess being a nice guy comes back to bite you in the ass! I hope they didn't screw my rating.


I believe, there are 15~20 threads about this. If you see more than 5 people do not unlock your door. And tell them politely can not take 5 people. To tell them, there's no charge cancel within 5 minutes. Do not let anyone get into your car. Report to Uber have an issue with a rider. You have to cancel because 5 people. If you heard f word or to buy you out, writing everything. You'll get $5. for cancel.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> And if they say no, you shove them in to the trunk.


KGB--you never fail to make me chuckle!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I love taking extra passengers! It's always an easy ride and I just love getting pulled over and talking to the local police about how awesome it is to Uber!


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Never more than four unless you are XL. I have stared before. Uber should do a per person charge. Everybody wins...especially uberX


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have to defend the guy for taking them I know it's reckless and dangerous, and his survival is important

If he doesn't take them someone else will take them and may not be as safe a driver

I've only seen five or more once that was at the Kelly Clarkson concert. I did not get pulled over but I did pass a cop going in the opposite direction in concert traffic.

This is an uber problem. They need to let us know how many passengers there are so we can we ignore the ones with too many. If you take four passengers and you get ticketed for too many passengers uber would be responsibl for your ticket since 4 passengers is their policy. but 5 is outside there system and you'll have to pay the ticket most likely

I know they're not ordering a pizza they're ordering a safe ride home


----------



## space ghost (Sep 19, 2015)

This is the culture uber has created, and it's a recipe for disaster. They actually tell the truth, they are not a transportation company but a tech company, they know nothing about transportation, and don't care to. It's just a matter of time until one of their bottom feeder drivers causes a tragedy involving someone prominent, then all of their money won't save them from the truth.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Give them the reason you can't take them. Say "I can't take 5 people because my insurance only covers 4 passengers, so if something happens no one is covered." Plus "i lose my job." If you feel like being polite, say "sorry."


----------



## Savannah Rose (Sep 19, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> This is the third time where five people hop in my car... this is the last time. A bunch of freshman college girls who were complaining throughout the ride for god who knows why. I should of kicked them out since the app has a option to cancel for over capacity. I guess being a nice guy comes back to bite you in the ass! I hope they didn't screw my rating.


It happened to me twice, and the low life's didn't even give me a tip, NEVER again.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Put the 5th passenger in the trunk. Every time a driver allows 5 passengers in their vehicle and transports them to the requested destination, is hurting all the other Uber drivers. Your setting a bad precedent. It's just like telling the passenger that it's acceptable, and it's not. A passenger without a seat belt is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Any time I get more than 4 on X/Lyft (and I do drive an XL/Plus so I can seat 6) I tell them insurance only covers for 4 (this is true, based on emails I've sent). If they want they can cancel and request 6 pax service which may or may not come to me. Or I can give them a free ride code and order another car for the extra paxs. Since insurance is a big deal in this game, I strongly recommend against ever taking more riders than was requested by the app.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Drivers like you hurt the rest of us.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

College girls know No means No! Lol


----------



## CJ1 (Jul 6, 2015)

What the hell is wrong with you? Any nuts at alll??? 

I had 5 people on a friday night try to argumentively beg me to take five for over 2 minutes on a lyft ride once I told them I can only take 4...they totally kept begging and pissed me off...I canceled the ride right in front of them and told them to get out. 

This is YOUR BUSINESS not Uber or Lyfts. Handle....YOUR.....BUSINESS!!

omfg!


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Had a guy stroll up to my car today after I was waiting 3 minutes. he was look behind him as if waiting for more. I rolled down the window and said are there anymore? He said yea theyre coming. I locked the door and said how many because I dont take more than two passenger anymore. He said one, I then said how long and he said 2 minutes. One he lied to me and two 2 minutes is always 5 or more so I literally drove away as he stood at my car. I don't take any sh*t anymore.


----------



## space ghost (Sep 19, 2015)

Major League said:


> Had a guy stroll up to my car today after I was waiting 3 minutes. he was look behind him as if waiting for more. I rolled down the window and said are there anymore? He said yea theyre coming. I locked the door and said how many because I dont take more than two passenger anymore. He said one, I then said how long and he said 2 minutes. One he lied to me and two 2 minutes is always 5 or more so I literally drove away as he stood at my car. I don't take any sh*t anymore.


Good for you dude. Unfortunately there are too many idiots out there who will do anything for next to nothing. Uber thinks they can take over but they can't. Too much bullshit too fast.


----------

